# Congrats to Benoît, André, Marcel and Audi !



## mynameisnigel (Mar 4, 2006)

Thrilling race ! Congratulations to André, Benoît, Marcel, all the mechanics and the entire Audi team ! Superb and historic win ! A gap of less than 20 seconds after 24 hours !!!!!

I am exhausted.....pffff..... I am going to have some sleep now...


----------



## CabernA (Oct 27, 2009)

Yes, congrats to Audi, the whole team. It is a major relief for a lot involved I know, but it was thrilling to watch. V6 TDI, yeah!!


----------

